# Troy Bilt Tiller serial number question



## Cliff0118 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello new to the group. I have a troy Bilt tiller and the only numbers I can find are shown in the pictures. The number stamped just above the axle on the transmission case is 97033. Can anyone help me with this.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Cliff, welcome to the forum.

Do you know which model tiller you have? For example, is it a "Horse", "Pony", or "Junior' Model? I copied the following from Troy Bilt literature, it may help you determine which model you have by location of the serial number:

Locations of ID tag per equipment type:

TILLERS - Can vary depending on the age of the machine (see below).


*EARLY PRODUCTION tiller models, manufactured prior to 1990, do not have a model number. These models are recognized by their model name, such as "Horse", and their serial number.* *The serial number would be cast in the side of the transmission housing near the wheel shaft.
*Early HORSE - Look on the right hand side of the Transmission Case, below the T-Bar.
*Early PONY - Look on the top of the Transmission Tube, in front of the hood.
*Early JUNIOR - Look on top of the Transmission Tube, in front of the hood.*
*MID-PRODUCTION tiller models, machines manufactured between 1990 and 2001 will normally have a model and serial number plate located near the base of the handlebar.*
*RECENT PRODUCTION tiller models, machines manufactured since 2001, will have a model and serial number sticker normally located on the tine hood of the machine.*


----------



## Cliff0118 (Apr 6, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Cliff, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Do you know which model tiller you have? For example, is it a "Horse", "Pony", or "Junior' Model? I copied the following from Troy Bilt literature, it may help you determine which model you have by location of the serial number:
> 
> ...


I believe it is a Horse. There is no id tag just the number stamped in the transmission case.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Cliff, your "Horse" tiller was built in April 1974. See attached Tractor Forum Posts on this subject:

Troy Built Horse ID


----------



## Cliff0118 (Apr 6, 2021)

BigT said:


> Cliff, your "Horse" tiller was built in April 1974. See attached Tractor Forum Posts on this subject:
> 
> Troy Built Horse ID


Thank you. Do you know where I might be able to download a manual.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

MTD (Owner of Troy Bilt) normally offers manuals, but I don't think they go back as far as your model. You can find manuals on the internet.


----------



## Gabsdad2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

Cliff0118 said:


> I believe it is a Horse. There is no id tag just the number stamped in the transmission case.


Is there a T handle at the base of the handle bars? If so it’s a Horse!


----------



## timelesscowboy (7 mo ago)

hello im rying to find out the year of the two troy bilt workhorses i have 1 is ser 585882 and the other is 442704 if anyone can give me a clue thank you in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. According to the info provided by member *jet1959mo *in the following thread.... Post #14








Troy Built Horse ID


Was just given a hand me down Troy Bilt Horse. My grandfather has one but I don't know ton about them. Serial number is a 016765. I've done a little research on the serial but can't find any 100% right answers. Can anyone help me with what year this it? The motor is an 8hp Briggs &...




www.tractorforum.com





585882 = Dec-1981
442704 = Jan-1980


----------

